# Easy Bake Oven



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I dug a ditch, a really nice one.

Cool looking job.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What temperatures do you subject it to? Get to do any other stuff to it? 

A buddy of mine has an electrical distribution testing company, and his favorite part is when they get asked to do destructive tests: The goal is just to see how many volts or amps to pump through it until it detonates.

I always thought that's why it'd be fun to work for UL.

-John


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I dug a ditch, a really nice one.


Ummm.....mee too. :001_huh: :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> What temperatures do you subject it to? Get to do any other stuff to it?
> 
> A buddy of mine has an electrical distribution testing company, and his favorite part is when they get asked to do destructive tests: The goal is just to see how many volts or amps to pump through it until it detonates.
> 
> ...


It's the first time in so I don't have the temps sighted in yet. Nothing too drastic though as the optics are rated for 70C. Yeah, we have a hipot zapper and that's pretty fun! 

It might need vibration testing, something we don't have.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I dug a ditch, a really nice one.
> .






8V71 said:


> Ummm.....mee too. :001_huh: :laughing:



I filled in a couple ditches that someone dug.
:001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

8V71 said:


> It might need vibration testing, something we don't have.


That environmental testing cabinet in your pics has a fair bit of age on it, doesn't it? We had several from that company when I worked at AMP (not that model), and they were a million years old.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That environmental testing cabinet in your pics has a fair bit of age on it, doesn't it? We had several from that company when I worked at AMP (not that model), and they were a million years old.


IIRC the manual has a late 70's or early 80's date printed on it. We got it for free along with a bunch of other stuff when a local company was selling out about 10 years ago.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If I may suggest something, disable the fan in the unit and see how long it lasts, I think we get about 30mins if a large switches fan goes down.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion chewy. We are a small company in survival mode at the moment so that idea is not going to be popular. There are sixteen 2.5GB optics with different wavelengths inside (wave division mux) and they are very expensive. I suppose we could swap them out with inexpensive optics for the test but I think it should do ok with fan failures.

There are redundant fans inside and redundant power supplies with thermal protection. I'm certain that the supplies will shut down before it gets too warm for the optics.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Big John said:


> What temperatures do you subject it to? Get to do any other stuff to it?
> 
> A buddy of mine has an electrical distribution testing company, and his favorite part is when they get asked to do destructive tests: The goal is just to see how many volts or amps to pump through it until it detonates.
> 
> ...


What's even more fun is melting 24V 500VA transformers in their labs.

By accident :whistling2:


----------

